# Summer days



## Wren (Aug 29, 2017)

...


----------



## Falcon (Aug 29, 2017)

Nice pics  Wren.


----------



## Raven (Aug 29, 2017)

Great pictures 






Great pictures Wren.  I love the picnic basket, sun hat and a book.
Good way to spend a lazy afternoon.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2017)

Lovely. I'm not ready for Autumn yet!


----------



## Wren (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks, glad you like them, let's keep the summer going by posting more pictures, what makes summer for you ? :sunshine:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2017)

One of our favorite spots to have our coffee in the morning.


----------



## Wren (Aug 30, 2017)

That looks wonderful !


----------

